# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Μπουτόν θυροτηλεφώνου

## satland

Σε εναν επαγγελματικο χωρο θελουν να ανοιγουν την πορτα εισοδου απο τον πρωτο και δευτερο οροφο με ενα μπουτον.
Αρκει να τραβηξω μια γραμμη απο τον μπουτον του θυροτηλεφωνου και να το παω στουs δυο οροφουs? και με τι καλωδιο?Θα εχω καποιο προβλημα στην λειτουργια/

----------


## el greco 1

δεν αναφερεις την μαρκα του θυρ/νου να το δουμε.

----------


## Vagelis64

Βαλε ενα utp  cat6 .
2 γραμμες για button και οποτε χρειαστουν να βαλουν και 2 θυροτηλεφωνα για να μιλανε κιολας αντι μονο μπουτον, θαχεις ετοιμη την γραμμη, απο τα αλλα 6 καλωδια του cat 6 που περισευουν. "Παει" χιλιομετρα αυτο.

----------


## satland

> δεν αναφερεις την μαρκα του θυρ/νου να το δουμε.



Γιωργο παιζει καποιο ρολο η μαρκα? Θελω να παω διαφερει σε κατι εταιρεια απο εταιρεια? Η απλα τραβαω μια καλωδιωση απο το μπουτον?

----------


## satland

> Βαλε ενα utp  cat6 .
> 2 γραμμες για button και οποτε χρειαστουν να βαλουν και 2 θυροτηλεφωνα για να μιλανε κιολας αντι μονο μπουτον, θαχεις ετοιμη την γραμμη, απο τα αλλα 6 καλωδια του cat 6 που περισευουν. "Παει" χιλιομετρα αυτο.



Αρα αυτο που αναφερω ειναι δυνατο να γινει ετσι? Ενοειτε παραλληλη συνδεση με το μπουτον.

----------


## Vagelis64

Τραβας καλωδιωση απο μπουτον. ΤΟ cat6 το εχω χρησιμοποιησει πολες φορες.
Για καμερες (2)  απο 5ο οροφο σε ισογειο, για συνδεση υπολογιστων που ειναι το σωστο, για να "ανεβασω" την τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο
κατανεμητη τηλεφωνικου δικτυου πολυκατοικιας σε διαμερισμα. ΔΕΝ θα σε προδωσει.
Εχω βρει 0,18...0,40  ...  το μετρο. Τοχω δουλεψει σε 20...40...90m  χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## diony

Από όσο θυμάμαι το κύκλωμα της ηλεκτρικής  Κλειδαριάς στις οικοδομές χρησιμοποιεί αγωγούς *τουλάχιστον* *0,8 mm2*
Καλό είναι , *αν είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση* ,να χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 + 2 αγωγούς παράλληλα για να αποφύγεις κάποια πτώση τάσης .

----------


## satland

3.jpg2.jpg Μπορει καποιοs να μου πει πια καλωδια ειναι του μπουτον για να τα δωσω κατευθειαν σε αυτα.

Επισηs αν γνωριζει καποιοs η αν το εχει κανει στο σημειο των επαφων τπυ μπουτον για το ανοιγμα τηs πορταs τοποθετησω μια πλακετα ασυρματων εντολων με τηλεχειρισμο αυτεs που βαζουν για αυτοματεs γκαραζοπορτεs με  ΝΟ 0 ΝC.

----------


## her

6 και 9. Αν τα βραχυκυκλωσεις ανοίγει η πόρτα

----------


## satland

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αρα θεωρητικα μπορω να κανω και το αλλο με τον τηλεχειρισμο να υποθεσω?

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αρα θεωρητικα μπορω να κανω και το αλλο με τον τηλεχειρισμο να υποθεσω?



ναι αρκεί να είναι latching επαφή (όσο πατάς το button να αλλάζει κατάσταση)

----------


## satland

> ναι αρκεί να είναι latching επαφή (όσο πατάς το button να αλλάζει κατάσταση)



Aπο την  πλακετα του τηλεχειρισμου τι να συνδεσω το  NC η το NO και φυσικα το COMMON:

----------


## el greco 1

με ΝΟ δοκιμασε το πρεπει να δουλεψει.

----------


## satland

> με ΝΟ δοκιμασε το πρεπει να δουλεψει.



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## satland

υπαρχει επισηs τροποs να βαλω καποπιο κουδουδι δυνατο (και τι ειδοs κουδουνιου) να ακουγετε οταν κτυπουν το θηροτηλεφωνο? και που το συνδεω?

----------


## Nemmesis

θα πληρωθείς για αυτό ?

----------

VirusX2 (05-03-20)

----------


## satland

> θα πληρωθείς για αυτό ?



Στο χωρο υπαρχει μια σειρα εργασιων φυσικα επι πληρωμη

----------


## VirusX2

> Στο χωρο υπαρχει μια σειρα εργασιων φυσικα επι πληρωμη



Πόσο τις % της πληρωμής θα μεταβιβάσεις στο forum?

----------


## satland

> με ΝΟ δοκιμασε το πρεπει να δουλεψει.



Σε πια επαφη ομωs θα δωσω το ΝΟ και σε πια το COMMON για να ειμαι σιγουροs για αποφυγη βραχυκυκλωματοs?

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη έξοδος βραχυκυκλώνει το COM με το NO...

----------


## VirusX2

Ότι σου πει ο ηλεκτρολόγος.. Τι, όχι;  :Lol:

----------


## satland

> με ΝΟ δοκιμασε το πρεπει να δουλεψει.



Τελικα δουλεψε μια χαρα

----------


## satland

με ενα δυνατο κουδουνι τι να κανω ρε παιδια?

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα από πού ακούγεται το κουδούνι, από το μεγαφωνάκι του χειροτηλεφώνου;

----------


## satland

> Τώρα από πού ακούγεται το κουδούνι, από το μεγαφωνάκι του χειροτηλεφώνου;



Απο το μεγαφωνακι του θυροτηλεφωνου

----------


## vasilllis

αν θυμάμαι καλά ,στην κλήση φέρνει 12v ac . μέτρησε να επιβεβαιώσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Τώρα από πού ακούγεται το κουδούνι, από το μεγαφωνάκι του χειροτηλεφώνου;







> Απο το μεγαφωνακι του θυροτηλεφωνου







> αν θυμάμαι καλά ,στην κλήση φέρνει 12v ac . μέτρησε να επιβεβαιώσεις.



Και τί ακούγεται από το μεγαφωνάκι, 50Hz; Πολύ χλωμό το κόβω. Μάλλον ηχοσήμα θα στέλνει, οπότε αυτό που θέλει δεν μπορεί να γίνει με λύσεις του στυλ "βάλε ένα ρελέ και είσαι έτοιμος", θα χρειαστεί κάτι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο.

----------


## nyannaco

Σίγουρα δεν είναι 50Hz ο ήχος, χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει και όπως το θυμάμαι θα μάντευα πιο κοντά στα 500Hz.

----------


## vasilllis

> Και τί ακούγεται από το μεγαφωνάκι, 50Hz; Πολύ χλωμό το κόβω. Μάλλον ηχοσήμα θα στέλνει, οπότε αυτό που θέλει δεν μπορεί να γίνει με λύσεις του στυλ "βάλε ένα ρελέ και είσαι έτοιμος", θα χρειαστεί κάτι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο.



Στην εισοδο του θυροτηλεφωνου φερνει +12v αν πατησεις το μπουτον κλησης(αν ειναι το ιδιο θυροτηλεφωνο που πιστευω-επαφες 6 καιBZ-).Προτεινω απο εκει να παρει εντολη

----------


## FILMAN

Αν στέλνει 12VDC για την κλήση, τότε ο ήχος που ακούγεται από το μεγαφωνάκι πού δημιουργείται; Εκτός αν έχει μόνιμο ηχοσήμα στο BZ-...

----------


## gep58

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που μπόρεσα να βρω στο διαδίκτυο πρόκειται για θυροτηλέφωνο της Βιοματ μελωδικού τύπου (ηλεκτρονικό) κι όχι μηχανικού (με βομβητή).
Από το σχέδιο της εικόνας φαίνεται ότι ο ήχος κλήσης παράγεται από γεννήτρια που βρίσκεται στο τροφοδοτικό και το σήμα αυτό καταλήγει στο κοινό των μπουτόν της μπουτονιέριας απ' όπου με την κλήση μεταβιβάζεται στο μεγάφωνο/ακουστικό του χειροτηλεφώνου της αντίστοιχης συσκευής (PS).

viomat.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό ακριβώς φοβόμουνα.

----------

